# Paddington to LHR Hotel Area



## Art (Apr 28, 2010)

Our return trip from Clowance is going to put us into Paddington at 1600 on a Saturday afternoon. From there we need to get to the LHR Sheraton where we will stay overnight before flying out on Sunday.

For 4 people with luggage, what is the most cost effective way to get to the hotel from Paddington?   The first thought is Heathrow Connect to LHR plus Hoppa to the hotel for about 12 pounds/person, or 48 pounds for four of us. Are there any less costly alternatives that don't add an excessive amount  of time to the journey? Making  the trip more quickly for more money has no value since that would just result in more time in hotel room with nothing to do 

Thanks

Art


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 28, 2010)

You have probably got the best idea with the Heathrow Connect. Here's a link for a good overview. http://www.londontoolkit.com/travel/heathrow.htm

I always take the Heathrow or Gatwick Connect trains unless it is an early morning departure.

Cheers


----------



## mystuffisthis (Apr 29, 2010)

you will also find some good information on Heathrow Transfers here: http://www.milesfaster.co.uk/information/heathrow-airport/heathrow-to-london-transfer.htm


----------

